# yerf-dog 3206



## reaper7 (Nov 11, 2005)

hello all, having trouble with my "dog". the kart sat though the high heat here in the southwest over the summer and was started once or twice during that time, but now that its finally starting to cool down i was trying to get it ready for the dunes. the enigne cranks and does start but will not idle. have tried adjusting the idle on it but as soon as i turn it up it dies. took the carb apart and everything seems to been in working condition. changed the fuel and also the plug to see if that was the problem but to no avail. can't find any info on the howitt engine on the net and yerf-dog is of no help since the warranty expired in april. if anyone knows of this type of engine or where i could get some tech info please let me know. thanks. :wave:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

was it stored with stabilized fuel? if not and had that same old gas in it, carb probablly has a clog from gummed up gas.


----------



## reaper7 (Nov 11, 2005)

i will try cleaning the carb out and hope that is the fix. thanks bugman.


----------

